# Friendly Police talk to Stockport FC supporters (picture)



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

A genuine photograph from some genuine Stockport fans at Southend, talking to genuinely nice Police officers......

*[click on the photo to enlarge]​*


----------



## 96299 (Sep 15, 2005)

8O Very good :lol: I wonder if that line up was well drilled.  

Steve


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Stockport*

Fancy football fans referring to themselves as such!

Disgusted from Stockport

™


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

Chigman said:


> 8O Very good :lol: I wonder if that line up was well drilled.


With military precision, I would imagine. 

Dougie.


----------



## 91502 (May 1, 2005)

Dougie
I thought the officer in the fits jacket was your (much) younger brother.
James


----------



## Brock (Jun 14, 2005)

Sorry, this photograph is a fake. Stockport County do not have five fans!


----------

